# Horse won't spit out the bit.



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Just slip your finger in the side as you would do to get him to open and accept the bit.
As you do this every time, give him a cue word {I use "drop-it"} that he will eventually connect and do the action without you needing to "insert finger, open mouth" action.
Be careful not to bang his teeth as he releases the bit to your waiting hand.

Good luck.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

We had a pony who used to do this. She would throw her head up with the bit still in her mouth which scared her also. To start with we used a carrot in my hand to get her to keep her head down, and as she opened her mouth for the carrot we would slide the bit out.
After a while she learnt to do this without a carrot and just put her head down and opened her mouth.
Good luck!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

When did he last have his teeth done? 

I know lots of horses who were like this, or get like this, and they all usually need a float, or have ulcers. 

Some horses have also had the bit bang against their teeth a few too many times and are anxious about letting it go.


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

My 3/4 draft is very sensitive. I accidentally let the bit bump his teeth ONCE when I took off the bridle, and he let me know that wasn't acceptable. (Next time he had that bit clenched with his teeth when I tried to unbridle!) He likes me to firmly hold the bit with one hand while I slip the headstall over his ears. I also give him a verbal cue.


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

I teach my horses a "head down" cue. My cue is just to press on her poll and nose and release as soon as she goes down. I train her to keep her head very low. I use the cue before I bridle up and when I unbridle. I always have horses keep their head down a while after I unbridle, as I think it is a common bad habit for them to start holding the bit in and then sort of scaring themselves if they let it bang out when the head is too far up. The trick is to cue for head down right after unbridling so she gets in the habit of doing that every time.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Stand on his left side. Hold the top of his nose with your left hand, and hold the top of the bridle with your right. Slide it over only one ear. If he flips his head at this point, he won't hit his teeth. Gently tug it up and down (just a cm or so) to get him to move his mouth around. Take it over his other ear, but make sure you have a firm hold of his nose to keep him from flipping his head. If he does flip it, go with him as best you can. Slowly lower it, only letting as much go as he does. If he isn't moving his mouth at all, continue to do the wiggling until he relaxes his mouth.

Whatever you do, do it slow and controlled. He is sensitive about this because he has had his teeth banged before, and remembers it. It will take a long time before he is relaxed about letting it go, and even longer whenever he gets his teeth banged.


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

I like these directions from Ponypile.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

If you are using a bit with a curb chain that can really make the bit clunk on your horses teeth when removing the bridle. Some riders do not undo the curb chain (Strap) and if it is a little tight it can create a problem. I always undo the curb chain or strap (English or western) when removing a bridle. Once a horse gets a nasty bump from the bit they become apprehensive and try to throw their head which only makes things worse. A loose strap on a snaffle bit usually doesn't do this, only the ones that fit snuggly.


----------

